# Questions before replacing e39 brake pads and rotors (rear)



## Jobu (May 19, 2007)

Does anyone know the torque spec for the rear brake carrier? I'm guessing it is 110NM since I've found the spec for the front. I have all other torque specs.

And... is this actually worth doing myself!?? I've got all the parts (except the wear sensor) and the tools (except perhaps one socket). I'm pretty handy and watched a friend replace pads - seemed pretty straightforward. I wouldn't want this to turn into a weeklong ordeal!

If anyone in north jersey wants to do a group repair, I'm up for it!


----------

